# qx6800 temperature

## lordcris

hello,

i have a qx6800 cpu ( quad core extreme )

temperature monitor gives me this values then machine is idle

```
 cris@lordcris ~ $ sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +74°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +72°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +69°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +70°C  (high =  +100°C) 
```

when cpu is under load temp goes as high as +92°C.

is this normal?!

shouldn't it be like around 50°C.

the maximum temperature for this cpu should be 64.5°C

i don't have stability problems.

why i get this readings?

are they correct?

----------

## Dairinin

Coretemp does not measure temerature. What you get is "a number of something to trottling activation". This "something" depends of a temperature, but this dependancy is not guaranteed to be linear and is NOT calibrated to represent actual temperature in degrees centigrade. The only actual thing, which you can be certain of, is that your CPU is not being throttled while coretemp value is greater than zero.

If you still want to use coretemp, maximum for qx6800 is believed to be 80C, not 100C kernel reports. Your 74C (26 units of something to TM2 activation) is actualy 54C.

Maximum temp of 64C is measured in the middle point of the heatspreader, which has no connection to coretemp "degrees".

----------

## lordcris

 *Dairinin wrote:*   

> Coretemp does not measure temerature. What you get is "a number of something to trottling activation". This "something" depends of a temperature, but this dependancy is not guaranteed to be linear and is NOT calibrated to represent actual temperature in degrees centigrade. The only actual thing, which you can be certain of, is that your CPU is not being throttled while coretemp value is greater than zero.
> 
> If you still want to use coretemp, maximum for qx6800 is believed to be 80C, not 100C kernel reports. Your 74C (26 units of something to TM2 activation) is actualy 54C.
> 
> Maximum temp of 64C is measured in the middle point of the heatspreader, which has no connection to coretemp "degrees".

 

tnx Dairinin,

is there any way to mesure the cpu temperature?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *lordcris wrote:*   

>  *Dairinin wrote:*   Coretemp does not measure temerature. What you get is "a number of something to trottling activation". This "something" depends of a temperature, but this dependancy is not guaranteed to be linear and is NOT calibrated to represent actual temperature in degrees centigrade. The only actual thing, which you can be certain of, is that your CPU is not being throttled while coretemp value is greater than zero.
> 
> If you still want to use coretemp, maximum for qx6800 is believed to be 80C, not 100C kernel reports. Your 74C (26 units of something to TM2 activation) is actualy 54C.
> 
> Maximum temp of 64C is measured in the middle point of the heatspreader, which has no connection to coretemp "degrees". 
> ...

 thermometer and some coding experience?  :Razz: 

I get similar strange values from k8temp... it's annoying.

Look to see if you have a ACPI THRM value - this usually corresponds to cpu temp. Also, if you have other sensors, one might be what you want.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Dairinin wrote:*   

> Coretemp does not measure temerature. What you get is "a number of something to trottling activation". This "something" depends of a temperature, but this dependancy is not guaranteed to be linear and is NOT calibrated to represent actual temperature in degrees centigrade. The only actual thing, which you can be certain of, is that your CPU is not being throttled while coretemp value is greater than zero.
> 
> If you still want to use coretemp, maximum for qx6800 is believed to be 80C, not 100C kernel reports. Your 74C (26 units of something to TM2 activation) is actualy 54C.
> 
> Maximum temp of 64C is measured in the middle point of the heatspreader, which has no connection to coretemp "degrees".

 

in that case, how one can monitor cpu? sensors-detect on my computer returns a unknown device and coretemp...

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> in that case, how one can monitor cpu? sensors-detect on my computer returns a unknown device and coretemp...

 do you have an ACPI THRM?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   in that case, how one can monitor cpu? sensors-detect on my computer returns a unknown device and coretemp... do you have an ACPI THRM?

 

yes but it shows only on temp reading (8 degrees above coretemp)

----------

## Dairinin

There is almost always another monitoring device on th MB, like winbond 83627 and Co, their drivers can be found under "Hardware monitoring support" section in menuconfig. 

On pentium4 and above there is one more sensor, a thermal diode, which is located somewhere on the chip. It IS calibrated so it shows real temperature.

Of course, there's always the right way to do things  :Wink: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Does the heatsink feel warm?

If it's really 74C die temp, and the heatsink is properly attached, it should feel quite warm.  If your heatsink is still cold to touch, likely the measurement is wrong or heatsink not attached properly.

When you first boot the computer when the machine is cold, is it that high?

My Q6600 reports low 50s with coretemp when idle for all 4 cores, and 40C with the thermal diode (measured with the onboard it8718 hardware monitor chip).  This is with the stock Intel heatsink that came with the processor.

----------

## lordcris

i was able to get the reading from the other sensors on the motherboard following this thread ( i have a asus p5q mb )

http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871001

now i get

```
lordcris ~ # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +77°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +75°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +73°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +75°C  (high =  +100°C)                   

w83627ehf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V) 

in1:      +11.35 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +0.05 V) ALARM

AVCC:      +3.38 V  (min =  +1.54 V, max =  +2.05 V) ALARM

3VCC:      +3.34 V  (min =  +2.69 V, max =  +1.65 V) ALARM

in4:       +1.71 V  (min =  +0.18 V, max =  +0.26 V) ALARM

in5:       +2.04 V  (min =  +0.54 V, max =  +1.94 V) ALARM

in6:       +5.89 V  (min =  +2.05 V, max =  +0.87 V) ALARM

VSB:       +3.42 V  (min =  +0.02 V, max =  +0.06 V) ALARM

VBAT:      +3.33 V  (min =  +2.18 V, max =  +0.29 V) ALARM

in9:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.58 V, max =  +1.06 V) ALARM

Case Fan:    0 RPM  (min = 5273 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

CPU Fan:  2280 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 16) ALARM

Aux Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 5273 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan4:        0 RPM  (min = 1171 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

fan5:        0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 128) ALARM

Sys Temp:    +50°C  (high =   +16°C, hyst =    +0°C)  [thermistor] ALARM

CPU Temp:  +58.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [CPU diode ]

AUX Temp:  -17.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  [thermistor]

vid:      +1.219 V
```

which is more useful

----------

